# aokp milestone 2 4.2.2 LTE signal and wif issues



## nexus_kraze! (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi,
Locations where I had LTE signals are no longer available WiFi signal is weaker and speaker sounds lower on calls videos and games. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE ROM!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------

